# Stair landing size in garage



## Alistair Bushwasher (Aug 15, 2016)

Our house has a garage that was converted from a carport, so there is no direct entrance into the house. The only place I could put a new door, a car would be parked in front of the door with maybe 12" of clearance. I read that 36 (or maybe 48) inches is code for a landing, which, when no car is parked there, that would be the case. So is this up to code? I'm in Nebraska if that makes any difference.


----------



## cda (Aug 15, 2016)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## cda (Aug 15, 2016)

Alistair Bushwasher said:


> Our house has a garage that was converted from a carport, so there is no direct entrance into the house. The only place I could put a new door, a car would be parked in front of the door with maybe 12" of clearance. I read that 36 (or maybe 48) inches is code for a landing, which, when no car is parked there, that would be the case. So is this up to code? I'm in Nebraska if that makes any difference.




I take it there would be a step down, if the landing was not there??

How much of a step down??


----------



## cda (Aug 15, 2016)

Plus are you planning for the door to swing towards the garage or into the house ??


----------



## Alistair Bushwasher (Aug 15, 2016)

door would swing into the house and would be a single step.


----------



## ICE (Aug 16, 2016)

That could be legal here.


----------



## JBI (Aug 16, 2016)

What does the local Code Official have to say?

A door into a garage cannot be the 'exit door' required by the Residential Code, so it is not a required means of egress by the way.


----------



## Alistair Bushwasher (Aug 16, 2016)

Ok, thank you for the replies. I will look into it further locally.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 16, 2016)

No landing required if the door swings in and only one step down. The door needs to be self closing


----------



## Alistair Bushwasher (Aug 16, 2016)

Yep no landing required according to Building Inspector. He said it is less than 4 risers so it's ok. 

Thanks for the tip on the self-closing door.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 16, 2016)

hmmm. not sure what the 4 rises has to do with the landing, that's a trigger for a handrail.


----------

